# Coyote hunting tactics?



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very interested in getting into coyote hunting. Post up your tactics, tricks, and pictures if you got them!

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

X2 . The foxpro will be here Wednesday .


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I just use the mouth calls,been hunting them for years.You can call them anytime of the day , it just takes a little practice not hard to do just remember the wind will make you or break you.Once you learn what dogs are in the area you can learn to choose you calls....those decoys that wiggle with a fur ball on the end work pretty well to take the dogs attention off of you.Also learn to skin your dogs it will help in the long run...now go get'em! Lord knows there are enough of them running around.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Foxpro Fury with fox jack decoy
Ruger .204 = one laser beam tiny entry hole and no exit hole (nicer pelts) as far as you dare shoot. Ballistically incredible! 40grain vmax at 4000fps.
Get a turkey vest with the little butt seat pad attached. Set up against a tree with the wind at your back (they will almost always come in down wind). Call for 30 minutes...move. Rinse repeat.
Never leave a set without trying coyote pup distress for a few minutes.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Love my 204,but love the 6.5 Creedmore a little better. 220 Swift is another favortie.

Btw if you get more than one come in and get a shot off bark the best you can and the others will more than likely stop long enough to squeeze one more off....works for me.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well hunting them is unique. You be real quite and then you unique up on them.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Well hunting them is unique. You be real quite and then you unique up on them.


I see what you did there!! Hahaha


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

some kind of a moving decoy is a must have

watch the wind direction , don't position the decoy downwind.

and camo up and don't move............most important


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

camo means head net and gloves too.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

X2, Foxpro Fury with fox jack decoy..


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I use my foxpro shockwave, green light, and .22mag. We hunt them mostly at night. Always have a shotgun ready, trust me you will have them come in close. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

This, and if two come in, shoot the smaller (female) first. A lot of times the male will linger a second after you drop the female, but, like females of all species, if you drop the male first, she is not waiting at all.



July Johnson said:


> Love my 204,but love the 6.5 Creedmore a little better. 220 Swift is another favortie.
> 
> Btw if you get more than one come in and get a shot off bark the best you can and the others will more than likely stop long enough to squeeze one more off....works for me.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

Snares on a good trail set about 14" high.


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Coyotes*

Been Predator calling for a lot of years and the calls don't seem to be as important as the set up and knowing the circumstances of the area and time of year you are hunting. I have used just about every electric caller on the market and I have settled on an older model Fox pro that holds 32 sounds. Easy to use and remember your sounds. That's the easy part a lot of folks buy them a $400-$700 caller and head out and use it a little with no luck and think huh must be the call!! Well 9/10 times the set up is flawed in some way or another or the hunter is overlooking something. I have found great success once the pups hit the ground and start moving by playing your normal cotton tail or jack sound for 5-10 minutes if no luck then giving a challenge howl or 2 then quickly switching to a coyote pup distress sound. That works great through the second half of the year when the pups are still young and just coming off the moms. But I can't stress set up enough couple things you want the sun at your back and the wind in your face or the wind blowing to a location you will see the predator coming before he gets to your wind. Decoys work when the terrain will allow you to use them. Call and be still in the day pick your spots pull up google earth and use it to map out your hunt 3 and 4 ways when hunting down south or deer stands where there are multiple lanes to view, around water or just about anywhere you have a little opening to see. Most of the time the animals will fallow the path of least resistance. If you have a place of your own to hunt don't go calling every night or every trip to the lease. You might get something you might not! but on a smaller place you will find that if you go 1-2 times a year and hunt hard on those 2 trips you will see more and have a more productive hunt. Something over the years I have added to my calling is a squeaky mouth call and I will blow it off and on while the electronic is playing( works great for cats). Learn something new every time you go!! never think you know it all!! I do it for a living and I learn new tricks all the time. If you try it and don't have much luck don't throw the caller away. Some times it helps to hire a guide and go learn a few tricks and get some confidence built. Or give one a call and talk I am usually up for helping. I'd rather guys be out there killing than just out calling at them! Check out our predator gallery on the website this is a passion of mine and probably the funnest hunt we offer. Good luck and have fun and be careful you never know what you might call in!


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

On a string


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

And the dogs from the same night as the pig we called in . Also the call holder we built , the guy at foxpro said it is best to get them off the ground .


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Bedframe makes some excellent project steel.......just sayin...


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Can you use live bait to decoy them yotes in?


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

sgrem said:


> Bedframe makes some excellent project steel.......just sayin...


True story ! Lol


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

The essentials


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

That time of year! Any of yall been killing any?


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Called in 2 last week, unfortunately cows decided to show interest in call.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

FoxPro Fur Takers have three seasons on YouTube. Excellent videos for all parts of the country.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I took out one last week in my yard. I've seen several more.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wtg jon


----------

